# red claw macro??? help!



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.theshrimptank.com/dwarf-shrimp-species/red-claw-macro-shrimp.html

http://www.aquariumfishexperts.com/...rimp/macrobrachium-assamense-red-claw-shrimp/

Large photos here as reference:
http://www.petshrimp.com/redclawmacro.php

they seem to be well suited to deal with snail infestations.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I put 2 full grown adult males in my 120gal tank and I started losing fish. Every 3-4 days I was finding a dead adult rainbowfish. I can't be sure it was them but it was very suspicious and once I removed them the deaths seemed to stop. Females have much smaller claws and may not be as much of a problem for large fish but I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

In other words if I want to save my dwarf shrimps I should trap and remove the macros?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sewingalot is a Mod on here and she keeps them. She would be able to answer just about any question you have about them.


----------



## theredseverum18 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, they will kill your other shrimp. I would remove them out the of tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've kept them with dwarf shrimp for quite a while. They are opportunistic, such as if there is a week shrimp or bottom feeder just sitting motionless for a while, they will grab at them. If the shrimp is weak, it's going to be dinner. For the most part, they don't bother healthy fish or shrimp other than fighting over dinner. Mainly because they are slower. When they do go after them, most of the time the fish or shrimp easily get out of the way with maybe a clipped fin at worst. Up until last week, I've kept over 200 yellow shrimp with 7 red claws and dozens of red claw juveniles. Hope that helps. Now the male macros will fight each other, often times to the death if there isn't enough room as they prefer to have a Harem of females and the males are very territorial over their ladies. 

Edit: And they really love bottom feeding pellets, with more protein than most shrimp need. Flake food isn't enough. They will go hunting more if kept hungry. Hope that helps.


----------



## haterr (Sep 14, 2009)

i have kept red claws for about 2 years now in a 20g Long and i agree completely with swingalot's recommendations. they are very opportunistic and are not picky at all about food but if you keep them hungry they will attack fish/ each other and any dwarf shrimp you are keeping with them. i am currently keeping my colony with a pair of apricot crayfish and white cloud mountain minnows. Having plants and other hiding places will be appreciated. Also be forewarned of an alpha male. Mine was easily 2x the size of all the other shrimp and kept a harem of females to himself and i actually witnessed it IMPALE another male with his oversized claws!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

They'll also shred long finned, slow moving fish like bettas. I can't find the thread, of course, but someone posted pictures on here of a completely demolished betta after it was with a macro shrimp for a day.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Out they go, into a species only tank. Thanks!


----------

